# Which makeup for my eyes?



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

I purchased a CFX Orlock the Undead silicone mask and need makeup advice for the area around my eyes. Are the graftobian color wheels the type I need to get really close around my eyelids? I was thinking the creme color wheel for vampires might be the pallet I need as the mask has a purplish color? Any suggestions???


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Doesn't anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Spoonhead said:


> Doesn't anyone have any suggestions?


_*You might if you have the ability to post a picture of the mask for us to see and then can possibly give you some ideas on what makeup to use on and around your eyes.

There may be some of us that don't know what your mask looks like just from the description only. Just a thought!
*_


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, creme makeups are a great choice around the eyes. Colorwise, you'll just have to see what's a close match, and probably do a little mixing and blending if you want to get it exact. If you go a little darker than the mask, or use the shadow color of the mask, you'll probably get a fairly convincing sunken eye without getting too fancy.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*You might if you have the ability to post a picture of the mask for us to see and then can possibly give you some ideas on what makeup to use on and around your eyes.
> 
> There may be some of us that don't know what your mask looks like just from the description only. Just a thought!
> *_


I assumed only those familiar with the mask would comment.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Yes, creme makeups are a great choice around the eyes. Colorwise, you'll just have to see what's a close match, and probably do a little mixing and blending if you want to get it exact. If you go a little darker than the mask, or use the shadow color of the mask, you'll probably get a fairly convincing sunken eye without getting too fancy.


That's what I needed to know, whether the creme makeup was the best choice for my eyes. I really don't have any experience with makeup so this helps. I think the graftobian vampire color wheel will be the way to because it contains the purple color which I can play around with and should be able to get close. 
Thank. Mr. Chicken for chiming in!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Spoonhead said:


> I assumed only those familiar with the mask would comment.


Then I won't comment any further on this subject!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

TrollWizard I believe this is the mask that Spoonhead was describing. Spoonhead I see in your first post that you were asking about the color as well, so sometimes it helps to post a picture so more people can give you advice. As for make up around the eyes I usually can apply most make up close to my eyes. Although it depends how sensitive the persons eyes are that is wearing the make up that if it will give any problems. Remember a mask like that you will most likely sweat, so the make up could drip in your eyes.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Joiseygal said:


> TrollWizard I believe this is the mask that Spoonhead was describing. Spoonhead I see in your first post that you were asking about the color as well, so sometimes it helps to post a picture so more people can give you advice. As for make up around the eyes I usually can apply most make up close to my eyes. Although it depends how sensitive the persons eyes are that is wearing the make up that if it will give any problems. Remember a mask like that you will most likely sweat, so the make up could drip in your eyes.


Great advice!
You may want to add a sweatband to your arsenal/costume to help avoid both the sweat issue as well as the mask rubbing against your forehead.
Test out makeup with the mask well ahead of time so that you can make sure that the mask, the makeup, and your sweat can all play together nicely.
Also, test out the makeup on less sensitive areas, such as your arm or leg, so that if there is an issue with basic sensitivity that you know it and so that you don't potentially lose your eyesight over it. Better to find out now rather than the day or night of your event(s).


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Joiseygal said:


> TrollWizard I believe this is the mask that Spoonhead was describing. Spoonhead I see in your first post that you were asking about the color as well, so sometimes it helps to post a picture so more people can give you advice. As for make up around the eyes I usually can apply most make up close to my eyes. Although it depends how sensitive the persons eyes are that is wearing the make up that if it will give any problems. Remember a mask like that you will most likely sweat, so the make up could drip in your eyes.


Yes ma'am that's it exactly! I tried to post a pic but was unable for one reason or another. Apparently there were two color versions of Orlock, but this is the one I have. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> Great advice!
> You may want to add a sweatband to your arsenal/costume to help avoid both the sweat issue as well as the mask rubbing against your forehead.
> Test out makeup with the mask well ahead of time so that you can make sure that the mask, the makeup, and your sweat can all play together nicely.
> Also, test out the makeup on less sensitive areas, such as your arm or leg, so that if there is an issue with basic sensitivity that you know it and so that you don't potentially lose your eyesight over it. Better to find out now rather than the day or night of your event(s).


Again great advice by all! Surprisingly I don't sweat in the silicone nearly as much as you might think. It's very comfortable and moves with my every expression. Great idea to test the makeup on various body parts and to do so prior to "showtime". I haven't shown any allergies or reactions to makeup in the past but you never know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Spoonhead said:


> I assumed only those familiar with the mask would comment.


No offense intended troll wizard! I didn't mean that comment the way it appears in type. :googly:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Sometimes the reactions can be because of a combination of materials and or conditions.
Wearing a mask for a short spell is one thing, but if you have to wear it for hours on end it can definitely get pretty hot for the "wearer".


----------

